# Use for retired TS sled?



## MarkShultz (Nov 9, 2011)

Making a new table saw sled. What do people do with their old one, other than scrap?


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, I don't know. Here in Maine we often get an awful lot of snow. So, when we want to move our table saws they certainly come in handy. It's always good to have a spare just in case ;-)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Well, I don t know. Here in Maine we often get an awful lot of snow. So, when we want to move our table saws they certainly come in handy. It s always good to have a spare just in case ;-)
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


you funny-lol.

you could maybe remove the runners and reposition new ones.or do as i have just make a new sled,no big deal.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Depends on why it was retired?

If it still works, but the blade slot is too wide; then convert it into a box joint or cross lap jig for use with Dado blade.
Can also modify the width of back fence, remove the front fence and make it a dedicated 45° miter slid for picture frames? The new back fence becomes the ZCI, so wide bottom slot is not an issue.

If the runners stick, or sled binds during use; fix it.

If fence is not square and not easy to fix; remove the metal bits and put it in the fire pit with all the other scraps.

Best Luck.


----------



## DaveMills (Jan 17, 2020)

I've found it very useful to have both a large sled, and a small "half-sled" that just sits to the left of the blade and is about 12" deep with only one runner. If you don't have one of those, maybe the old one can be chopped into one.


----------

